# Perfect nano hob refugium



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Found the perfect little refugium today, it's sold as a breeder box but looks like it would work


----------



## canadianbudz604 (Oct 29, 2010)

What mods do I gotta make to it to work as a refugium?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

None whatsoever


----------



## canadianbudz604 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ha now I wonder if petsmart or Rogers or pails sells this thing looks like it's just what I need thanks spitfire


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

That will work more than well, good find. What size tank is that going on?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

The best part is with it being air driven, you have control over the flow. It could also be modified to better seperate the compartments


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I found mine @ King Ed... that's the Large size right? They come in small & medium too. But I use mine to acclimate new additions to the tank. Never thought to use it as a refugium for a SW tank. That's brilliant.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

How much did you buy it and where?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Good idea, i have 2 of those, i use it to acclimate fish or for fry


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

arash53 said:


> How much did you buy it and where?


Mine was $15 @ King Ed if I remember correctly. Wish I'd thought to get one during the Boxing Day sale when they were 30% off or so


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I just started a 28 gallon Seahorse tank and I wonder if I could use this as POD factory


----------



## canadianbudz604 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am putting it on my 10g nano which I am starting cycle this Saturday how is the flow is it enough for chaeto to do it's job properly? I want to put heater in it' will this be ok?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

inside your tank , I thought its HOB?


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

arash53 said:


> inside your tank , I thought its HOB?


Depends on how you set it up. When I'm acclimating I hang it inside the tank - it floats up a bit but no biggie, then the temps can match up. When I used it to isolate some misbehaving endlers last week, I hung it on the outside. Worked great for me either way. Never thought to use it as a refugium though, now it's making me think...


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Bought mine at king eds, using it for chaeto and have some crabs in another compartment, works great IMO


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

15.99 for the big one


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I find it's too noisy with the bubbling (I've got both fish tanks in my room) but they're great little units. I had cheato in there and there was enough light to have it thrive.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## jdm_03 (Apr 22, 2010)

really cool! might have to get one!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I was actually contemplating putting a little fountain pump on mine to make it quieter and slightly increase the flow


----------

